
Is 996 Truly a Blessing? Let's Hear What Richard Liu and Jack Ma Have to Say - Pandaily
https://pandaily.com/is-996-truly-a-blessing-lets-hear-what-richard-liu-and-jack-ma-has-to-say/
======
nutcracker46
Richard Liu and Jack Ma can go f* themselves. The 996ers are living empty
lives, for what? The same kind of dream held by heroin addicts.

"Those who foolishly sought power by riding the back of the tiger often ended
up inside" \-- JFK

Being in China, maybe there will be a pretty statue erected in honor of the
996ers. LMFAO, give them golden Lei Feng medals.

